# New 50 and Eminem



## whiterhyno420 (Nov 11, 2009)

i dont like 50 cent for shit but he killed this track and so did em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22RQXlvtDjo


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

CHeckin this shit right now. Sounds pretty dope.

I been hatin on some of the things 50 doing. But he ripps it sometimes.


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

What'd you think of relapse?


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Nov 11, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> What'd you think of relapse?


the relapse wuz ok i give it a 7 on a scale of 1 to 10 but im pretty sure the relapse 2 is gonna be better


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I really only liked 4 songs on there all that much. I hope he doesnt joke around as much on the 2nd.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Nov 11, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Yeah, I really only liked 4 songs on there all that much. I hope he doesnt joke around as much on the 2nd.


yea i dont think he will,and i like a lil more then half the cd i just had to like ignore is dumb ass voice and listen to the lyrics 

did u here the bonus cd


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

relapse was an amazing cd (not 1 bad track on it) and relapse 2 will be just as good i am sure.
new cds coming out whenever they are ready are.
1 the game (red files).
2 ludacris (luda living).
3 lloyd banks (statue of liberty)
4 eminem (relapse 2).
5 50 cent (before i self destruct).
6 "G" unit (the come back).
7 snoop dogg (malice in wonderland).

LUDA.
(and the track you posted is exellent)


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Nov 11, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> relapse was an amazing cd (not 1 bad track on it) and relapse 2 will be just as good i am sure.
> new cds coming out whenever they are ready are.
> 1 the game (red files).
> 2 ludacris (luda living).
> ...


yea they are all gonna wreck


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> yea they are all gonna wreck


 
when you say wreck is that good or bad ??????

LUDA.


----------



## donnyburton2009 (Nov 11, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> relapse was an amazing cd (not 1 bad track on it) and relapse 2 will be just as good i am sure.
> new cds coming out whenever they are ready are.
> 1 the game (red files).
> 2 ludacris (luda living).
> ...


What Do You Think Bout Detox? Think It's Gonna Be Hot?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

donnyburton2009 said:


> What Do You Think Bout Detox? Think It's Gonna Be Hot?


its will be the best ever and that is why dre is holding back as he is far to busy helping all the artists i listed exept from LUDA.

LUDA,


----------



## donnyburton2009 (Nov 11, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> its will be the best ever and that is why dre is holding back as he is far to busy helping all the artists i listed exept from LUDA.
> 
> LUDA,


Totally Agreed.
I Know Like Games First Big Cd Documentary In The Middle Of A Song Dre's Like Watch Out For Detox. Lot Of Time In This Cd


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 11, 2009)

donnyburton2009 said:


> Totally Agreed.
> I Know Like Games First Big Cd Documentary In The Middle Of A Song Dre's Like Watch Out For Detox. Lot Of Time In This Cd


dre is in collaboration with every artist listed above and he is the main producer and director for all artists listed above exept from LUDA and SNOOP.
as they have thier own labels just like 50 and eminem/g-unit/shady records and aftemath records but they are all under the docs management but produced by the artists under dre's authority.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Nov 12, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> when you say wreck is that good or bad ??????
> 
> LUDA.


lol it means good


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 16, 2009)

If all these guys are under one roof why do their handlers give them gigs where they are not allowed to do their thing. I've always liked Eminem. And Dre is a bad ass producer. Live music is the shit! Lip-syncing and back up tracks insure I would never spend money to hear their cd at a concert with them pretending to make the noise. I know it's not really up to the artists but come on. 

I've done plenty of recording over the years and I like to play around in the studio. There is so much you can do. We did a few songs in the studio where we added stuff that we could not do live, the only stipulation our band came up with was to not try and pull it off live, sure I could have made backing tracks for us and the song would have sounded like the album but thats just fake to me, and if your a bigger band you can get all the extra players you need. I was very impressed when the little 3 peice band Greenday put out that jesus of suburbia? album? I heard the songs and they had 2 guitars some keys or piano etc and was wondering how are they going to do that live? low and behold they hired another guy or 2 or 3. 

Times change. It used to be that you had to be good at playing your stuff solo band whatever that you would get recognized and then make a cd. Nowadays there are bands who have cd's and videos out before they have ever played to an audience.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

just had my first listen of 50s album (before i self destuct) and it sucks but i shall listen again.


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought before I self destruct came out a while ass back?? like end of 2008...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> I thought before I self destruct came out a while ass back?? like end of 2008...


no its just been officially released on monday 16th of november.

LUDA.


----------

